# ID....



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys a while ago in a rock of zoanthids I found this tiny thing that looked very interesting to me, it was the size of a polyp so I decided to remove it from the rock and glued it into a plug, now is around 2 inches in diameter and I have no idea what it is.
My guess is some type of plate but any of you can Id for me that would be fantastic.. thank you in advance...


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Wish I could tell you but that thing looks a rave party to me. As in trippy as "____"


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

that's pretty cool!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Any chance Alex it might be a mini Australomussa? It sort of looks like it has the figure 8's in the rim...........


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Fungia fugites


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

y4zhuang said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang


Not is not a dang



mmatt said:


> Wish I could tell you but that thing looks a rave party to me. As in trippy as "____"


Lol it is trippy..



Sea MunnKey said:


> that's pretty cool!


Cool it is:roll eyes:



Crayon said:


> Any chance Alex it might be a mini Australomussa? It sort of looks like it has the figure 8's in the rim...........


Im very sure it is not an Australomussa....try again



zoapaly said:


> Fungia fugites


I don't think because it has not tentacles.....But I might be wrong..

This coral is hard and thin so Im sure it has calcium body I never seen tentacles,
I can tell you that with the low the rim seems to move like if it was soft but then if I touch it will retract just a bit....I guess I will make a video when I come home..
thanks guys


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

definitely not a fungia and 1000% not australomussa

I believe it's a chalice coral - leptoseris sp.

your buddy Jason Fox sells the wicked Jack-o-Lantern lepto...ask him to confirm the ID for you.

leptoseris explanata

see :


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

wow. the ocean is just amazing.

I found this:









and this! deep water flourescent and plating from a reefbuilders article:


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Patwa said:


> definitely not a fungia and 1000% not australomussa
> 
> I believe it's a chalice coral - leptoseris sp.
> 
> ...


I knew you would be the one to ID this coral thanks Zack you the man..
I have both Leptos also.... the Jack.o Lantern and the neon green one...



















Also the purple base neon stripes


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm first in line for a frag!!


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

It looks like a lepto. 
The JFox JOL is sick piece. Mine grows like a weed.... How's urs doing?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

